# Chocolate Rats & Creepy Critter Cheesecake



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

While surfing for Halloween things I came across the Delish.Com website and saw this great cheesecake idea. Not sure about how tasty the cheesecake is but I just love the design.










Here's the link to the recipe. It's a recipe from Redbook magazine.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

so cute! I think Ill use that design! Looks easy enough that even I can do it, lol.


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

AWESOME! I have a goth-themed dinner party this weekend I was planning on making peanut butter cup mice for, but this gives me additional ideas  Thanks!


----------



## The Archivist (Apr 7, 2010)

The rats in there too? Awesome, who wouldn't like to bite the heads off of the rats while in the company of others?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i love it. i'm going to print it off and put it in my recipe book with halloween delicatesians. thanks


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Sooooooo cute!! Thanks!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Great find! Bookmarked!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Very cute! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Worm Buffet (Apr 28, 2010)

I've made something similar. I used medium sized mushrooms for the crunch factor and meringue for the outer covering. Then I've "painted" on the skull's face. Definitely a conversation starter once bitten into.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

That look awesome. I love cheese cake so it has got to be good.


----------

